# water



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Water


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool pic.

fatbass-

Don't eat the brown acid.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys know alot about drugs. :shock: _(O)_


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes Its mine but the size does It no justice click on this link
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... /2794.html


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

those are cool where abouts is that?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Its called Little Dell up parleys!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats sweet! How do you get the water to look like that anyway?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Guilty...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't you slow the shutter speed, and use a smaller aperture to capture a photo like that?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

f22 and a 30 second shutter speed ISO100 Shot In Raw, Auto White Balance, Sharpened with some contrast and the photo was shot late In the evening.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like that other photo too...In the link.

Good stuff.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh, it looks layered, Like you may have taken several different photos, some under exposed, some over exposed and then blended them. Either way, neat shot.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

The water picture Is not layered Just cleaned up In aperture but the other landscape one Is layered.


----------

